# Getting highlights out of your hair....



## Jessica (Oct 16, 2007)

So now that summer's over I want to get rid of the highlights from my hair. Last year my highlights were so subtle that i let them grow out naturally and they just blended in with my regular hair color. This year I went really blond on the hightlights on top of my dark hair. So besides cutting them out (no way) or letting it grow out....how do I get back to natural coloring for the winter??? I guess dying is the only option but I remember a long time ago trying to and it didn't work. You were still able to see the highlights through my hair color and it looked like crap. So if dying it is the only option then....how??


----------



## Marisol (Oct 16, 2007)

You could go to your hair salon and maybe get them to put some toner in your hair to darken the highlights. Not sure if that would work.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 16, 2007)

You're gonna have to dye it. I'd suggest going to a salon and getting it done honestly because a lot of the times the hair color will react differently to the strands that are highlighted compared to the ones that arent.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks girls for the info. I was hoping to avoid the salon ($$$$) but I guess it's inevitable. I could just walk around with dark roots until next summer....j/k....lmao


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I have dyed my own hair after my highlights have grown out......first I did a medium color......and then I went darker. The thing is after a couple washes the highlights start showing more and the coloring washes off!


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2007)

if you wanted to do it at home with out worrying about damage or messing up your hair, you could try a temp dye that washes out in 8-12 weeks, then go to a salon later. idk


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 16, 2007)

just color it, by the time summer rolls around get em again


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dye it.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 16, 2007)

you can dye the highlights darker...

but your best bet it getting it done proffesionally because you will need to dye them twice sicne the color will not take the first time since your hair is so light


----------



## Shelley (Oct 17, 2007)

I would head to a salon.

My natural hair color is medium to dark brown. I use to have highlights that were a golden brown but I eventually became tired of the upkeep. The stylist dyed my whole head of hair close to my natural color. I had to get it done twice. Now I don't see the highlights, no problems.


----------



## mayyami (Oct 17, 2007)

go get your hair tinted... it's cheaper, not as abrasive to your hair as dying...


----------

